
Understanding Engineering Roles - JoeCortopassi
https://joecortopassi.com/articles/engineering-roles/
======
JoeCortopassi
Sorry if it's vague, this was meant to be a high level overview on the
importance of having well-defined engineering roles. I'm currently fleshing
out the individual roles, but thought the discussion around the importance of
an accurate definition would still be useful

